# Turmoil - 1944-1986



## Robert

TURMOIL BUSTLER CLASS TUG 1942-45 OVERSEAS TOWAGE Co Blt robb&co leith 4,000 hp. Sold to tsalviros renamed kerkyra. Sold to l.matsas 1969 renamed matsas


----------



## Robert

*Turmoil*

Came agross this photo of a bustler class tug named jaki could it be the x-turmoil photo taken on the tyne. date ?


----------



## billyboy

and sadly, i am informed, she was broken up. would have made a great museum piece.


----------



## Tystie

Came across your pic of Jaki. Met her in Dakar in 1977 When I was on United Towings Linesman She was the Samsonia and then Foundation Josephine about which a book was written "The Serpent's Coil" Farley Mowat I see Amazon have it and "The gray Seas under us" another tug book
Cheers Norman


----------



## treeve

*Turmoil and Jaki*

Hi,
Hope these details are of help ..
Best Wishes
Raymond

W 169 TURMOIL
14th July 1944 Launched; Henry Robb Ltd, Leith Yard Nr 337
August 1945 Delivered. Admiralty, stationed Leith 
1948 Chartered Overseas Towage & Salvage Co Ltd, London Renamed TURMOIL
ON 2526, Call Letters GMWK
1963 Transferred; Pembroke; laid up Summer 1963
15th January 1965 Sold; Tsavliris Salvage and Towage, Piraeus Renamed NISOS KERKYRA
1971 Sold; Loucas Matsas & Sons, Piraeus; Renamed MATSAS
ON 2526 Call Letters SZNF
1986 Sold for scrap; Katimerjoglou & Co
1986 Scrapped Agia Trias Shipyards, Perama 
==================================
SAMSONIA
1st April 1942 Launched; Henry Robb Ltd, Leith Yard Nr322
November 1942 Delivered; Admiralty Pennant W 23
1947 Civil charter; Foundation Maritime Ltd, Canada; Renamed FOUNDATION JOSEPHINE
ON 181181, Call Letters MFML, 1100 grt
1952 Returned GB Admiralty Pennant A 218
1958 Based Portsmouth
1965 Based Devonport
28th February 1974 Sold; Brodospas-Brodus Split, Salvage, Towage and Demolition Enterprises, Split; Renamed JAKI
Call Letters YTCJ, 946 grt
1982 In Lloyds Register 
1988 No longer in Register


----------



## John Flanagan

Wow! has this photograph brought back many happy memories.The Tug Turmoil was stationed in Cobh (Cork Harbour Ireland in the early fifties). My uncle Tim Boyle, sailed on her and the late Tom Tolton was the Boatswain. I do have a photograph of my Dad and William Tolton showing the Irish Navy recruits around the vessel and I a small child. (I had followed Dad to work). I still remember the ships siren waking up the entire town, particularly on a winter's night, as the crew was summoned to action stations, to attend to some ship or other in distress (no telephones in those days). The Andrea Doria comes to mind.


----------



## dom

*dom*

maybe the ship flying enterprise,sank of falmouth 51 52


----------



## treeve

*Turmoil and Flying Enterprise*

Full story of Flying Enterprise and Turmoil at....
http://www.shipsoflongago.co.uk/flying enterprise.htm
We hung on to the radio ...
a real cliff hanger story.
All Best 
Raymond


----------



## dnobmal

The Anrea Doria was off Nantucket light NY in 56


----------



## jim barnes

obviously not the same tug but very simular to the tugs Neptunia & Salvonia both owned by OTS.. when was OTS first formed think i was on their last salvage tug Britonia paid off 28th Oct 1971..Gt Yarmouth


----------



## japottinger

*Turmoil*

On my first trip 22/12/56-29/3/1957 in MN on good ship (?) Umgeni Ken Dancy of Flying Enterprise fame was 2nd Officer


----------



## John Flanagan

dom said:


> maybe the ship flying enterprise,sank of falmouth 51 52


 Thank you dom, it was indeed the Flying Enterprise. I plan to contact the late William Tolton's wife Cathy in Cobh tonight as she is my Mum's best friend (both in their late 80's) William had kept a very good log of the Turmoil's ventures. In the mid sixties I was advised by the then Personnel Manager of Verolme Cork Dockyard, Tony Byrne, that he was collating all of William's do***ents following his tragic accidental death, whilst boarding a Cork Harbour Pilot Launch from a ship which he had piloted down the river Lee. I will keep you posted as hopefully this invaluable do***entation is still in existence.


----------



## gus warner

*gus warner, adelaide*

I was a 16 year old on the coaster ALF EVERARD. we had come out of Pensance into rough,I mean rough, weather and the skipper decided to lay up in Newlyn. All the talk was Flying Enterprise and the local fishermen were taking newspaper reporters and photographers out to see her. I asked theskipper if I could go and one of the trawlermen said it was OK. It was out and back next morning.
The TURMOIL was standing off and the Flying Enterprise was close to going over. We saw Kenneth Dancy and Carlson on board. Dancy came from my home town, the Medway Towns. we had the Times and a French newspaper on board and boy! were those poor buggers sick.


----------



## dnobmal

I always thought Dancy was from Plymouth that is what i thought I read in the news reports at the time ,obviously I was wrong


----------



## Railroad Bill

Re Isbrandtsen's 'Flying Enterprise', the 'Turmoil', Captains Carlsen and Dan Parker, and Xmas 1951m see http://www.shipsoflongago.co.uk/flying enterprise.htm


----------



## dom

*dom*

i belive the flying enterprise sailed from antwerp and there may of been som speclulation about her cargo, might have been newspaper stories to increse sales.


----------



## joed

I spent some time on tugs starting 1952 on the "Salveda" , 1956 on "Dextrous" and 1957 on "Turmoil" great adventures on all. I experienced the tragedy of the "Princess Victoria" sinking, we got to her too late on Salveda. The Suez war when Dextrous was the last ship to clear the canal as hostilities broke out at Port Said and many salvage jobs with Turmoil which was my last ship before emigrating to Canada.


----------



## ian petrie

i was on rfa samsonia 1963 we were based in rosyth and done various towing jobs mostly deepsea to halifax nova scotia gib malta etc the largest tow i remember were two seprate trips with admirality floating docks from barrow in furness to liverpool bustler and superman were with us


----------



## Larry Dev

Did Kenneth Dancy become master of a tanker, I heard a story that he was master of a tanker in BA. The story goes that the crew walked off in protest due to his arrogence towards them, apparently he was flown back to the UK and replaced by another master.


----------



## jgazzard

Larry Dev said:


> Did Kenneth Dancy become master of a tanker, I heard a story that he was master of a tanker in BA. The story goes that the crew walked off in protest due to his arrogence towards them, apparently he was flown back to the UK and replaced by another master.


In my time (50's and 60's) Dancy was master of the Clutha River and then disappeared. I have no idea what happened to him

John


----------



## Pemcol

*Turmoil*

for anyone interested in a very good read about Turmoil, Ewart Brooks wrote Turmoil back in 1956, I read my copy many times, then lent it to a ( friend ) and never got it back, after years of trying managed to get another copy, and have enjoyed it all over again. the book is a real insight into tug life/salvage, or a tow.


----------



## vic pitcher

jgazzard said:


> In my time (50's and 60's) Dancy was master of the Clutha River and then disappeared. I have no idea what happened to him
> 
> John


Dancy was indeed Master of Clutha River around early 60s, I think. I think he also sailed as Master with Rowbothams, a Mate I had with me in the "Pass" boats had sailed with him.
As to his present whereabouts, I believe he is living in the Netherlands in retirement.


----------



## patleech

hi
I was on Turmoil whe she was finally laid up at Pembroke and we were all paid off,wonderful 2 years with a tough honourable non union crew ,great times towed aircraft carrier New york to Lisbon ,oil rig from Orange Texas to Monrovia plus many salvages and towings 
regardsa
pat leech deck hand


----------



## deeh

*turmoil*

I am writing to you because i think you may have sailed on turmoil with my father Henry Heas He sailed on the turmoil in the fifties thank you


joed said:


> I spent some time on tugs starting 1952 on the "Salveda" , 1956 on "Dextrous" and 1957 on "Turmoil" great adventures on all. I experienced the tragedy of the "Princess Victoria" sinking, we got to her too late on Salveda. The Suez war when Dextrous was the last ship to clear the canal as hostilities broke out at Port Said and many salvage jobs with Turmoil which was my last ship before emigrating to Canada.


----------



## markg1987

hi my grandfather was a crew member on turmoil but im not sure when exactly i will check the dates and post later, his name is robert grant but he was mostly known as bob or robbie if anyone remembers him please get in touch thanks. mark.


----------



## JimC

Welcome aboard Pat - enjoy the trip.
If I rememebr rightly 'turmoil' was the tug that went to the aid of the 'Flying Enterprise'. I seem to recall the mate's name was Dancey or Dance,
A very famous marine story.


----------

